# Mean rooster



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there any way to tame a mean rooster without getting spurred


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

A stick works well. Whatever it takes for you to dominate him and show him who is boss. 
Sometimes it takes a trip to the freezer.
Good luck.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

catch him & use him as a feather duster inside the coop

do it for a good 5 min.

you must do it every time he attacks you



good luck
piglett


----------



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

piglett said:


> catch him & use him as a feather duster inside the coop
> 
> do it for a good 5 min.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll give it a shot


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hiscoolness1379 said:


> Thanks I'll give it a shot


you have to let him know that he is not the one running the show (you are)

put hands on him

holding his face down into the shavings for 5 min. also can work with some roos

once you let him up he looks around sees all his hens

& sort of looses face

only his pride is hurt

but better his pride than his neck


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Also body language is everything.. You walk with confidence. You do not stop to look around.. If he is going to challenge you. Stop it right there.. A look in the eye is a challenge. After showing him who is boss. You must always walk knowing you are the one in charge. 

Having had aggressive animals over the years. One thing that I have found has always been a constant.

If your body language says you are the one in charge. 9 times out of 10. The animal will respect that perception.. If this Roo is the exception... He might make for a mighty fine meal.


----------



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

When I was a kid I would just bulldog him into the corner until he dropped fertilizer. That always worked fine for us youngins.


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey for a mean rooster you have two options get out the hatchet or use water. When he attacks you move you foot around to draw his attention then grab him carry him to some large water sorce like a pond a pool even a livestock tank. Throw him a good 15-25 feet in and make sure he goes all the way under. When he comes out of there he won't attack you again. It works better if all the hens can watch you dunk him. It may take a couple days to train him. But he will not attack when he's wet.o chickens. Can and will swim. It won't hurt them


----------



## calebthefarmer (Jul 3, 2014)

U can also go to a local feed store and bye gloves there used for training roosters to fight but what they do is push there spurs back and then day by day pick him up and be very gentle to him hope it helps


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

hiscoolness1379 said:


> Is there any way to tame a mean rooster without getting spurred


 Dinner

..............

A mean roo can and will hurt someone given a chance.


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

Don't step away, step towards him. Also snatch him up every chance you get and hold him like a football for 15 mins longer if he's still flapping like an idiot. Our game fowl Roo eats from my 4 year olds hand, I trust him more than a broody hen!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

mean roos meet my best friend... my axe. bottom line, feisty is good... but out right mean is not a trait i want to keep around


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

A swift kick with the side of my foot that knock him back 10 feet. Only took the one time.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> A swift kick with the side of my foot that knock him back 10 feet. Only took the one time.


i had 1 big ol' roo come rite at me & my hands were full of eggs.

i had to resort to punting.

lucky for him i only had sneakers on but he went a good 8' back

he came back for seconds (not the smartest roo i ever had)

without the eggs filling my hands i would have risked his spurs

& caught him. It wasn't to be, so a second punt put him in check till

the next time him & I went at it.

he did in time smarten up & stop attacking me.


----------

